# Most common print sizes?



## RyKindig (Apr 22, 2014)

What are the most common print sizes people purchase?

All I can think of are 8x10 and wallets... I'm 19, I have people that want photos and prints but I am not sure how to set up my packages :s (i'm using my age as my excuse for the lack of knowledge on the subject


----------



## ShaneF (Apr 22, 2014)

this might help

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/173125-common-print-sizes.html


----------



## RyKindig (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks a bunch! I think this thread can be closed now.. Something like that should be sticky I would think-very basic question for aspiring photographers wanting to sell photos or even print for framing to put on a wall at home!


----------



## ShaneF (Apr 22, 2014)

no problem a lot of questions have been answered on this forum.  I usually do a search first and then if i cant find what im looking for ill make a post.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2014)

I think it depends on your client base.  My two biggest selling sizes are 8x10 and 4x6, but my customers are predominately retired, 65+ couples.  "Wall art" is very popular in 30-50 age group.  FWIW, I am NOT a fan of packages; I find sales are much better with a la carte pricing.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2014)

+1 on not a fan of packages.

People really like having things customized just for them, and that is a way you can stand apart from other photographers in your market.
"We talk with you and design a custom package for you that contains what *you* want, not what *we* _assume_ you want before you step foot in our studio."


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2014)

KmH said:


> ..."We talk with you and design a custom package for you that contains what *you* want, not what *we* _assume_ you want before you step foot in our studio."


Exactly!  I have packages, but they're strictly for show. I've never sold one; they're simply there so that I can give each customer the impression that I'm doing something special just for them.  "Package 'X' contains, blah, blah, blah... but I think with that large wall space in your living room that a .... instead of the ....  would be much more suitable, and I'll be happy to do that for you at no charge..."  The perception of value is HUGE!


----------

